# Remove Rear power outlet...



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone know how to get the rear power outlet out? Do i have to dismantle the whole console, or will it pop out? I am going to replace it with an outlet that is JUST 2 USB ports. Not an adapter, the actual outlet gets replaced.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity, why wouldn't you just use one of the really clean ones that flush-mount into the cigarette lighter?


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Out of curiosity, why wouldn't you just use one of the really clean ones that flush-mount into the cigarette lighter?


It's 2016! I have no use for the "cigarette lighter" outlet. Figured I would switch it out to 2 USB ports that put out good amperage to charge any device/phone/tablet


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Noname said:


> It's 2016! I have no use for the "cigarette lighter" outlet. Figured I would switch it out to 2 USB ports that put out good amperage to charge any device/phone/tablet


Being 2016 has nothing to do with it. Cigarette lighters aren't just for lighting cigarettes. They're used to power hundreds of devices. The product MP81 posted spits out more than enough power to juice up your devices. As you can see by the image, both ports put out 2.4A.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Its actually a 12V power source that happens to be the same size as a cigarette lighter socket, however a cigarette lighter will not work without a completely different socket. I had the smokers package in my cruze and found that the front socket for the cigarette lighter was much less prone to loosing connection than the typical 12V power socket. 

I agree with the others, I would leave the power socket in place, that way in a few years if you need to power something else, its just a simple switch of adapters. Just because USB is popular today, nothing to say that will be the case a few years form now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> Cigarette lighters aren't just for lighting cigarettes.



Portable vacuum cleaner
Cooler

Any one want to add to the list?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChevyGuy said:


> Any one want to add to the list?


Power inverter for my small TV or laptop.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Noname said:


> Anyone know how to get the rear power outlet out? Do i have to dismantle the whole console, or will it pop out? I am going to replace it with an outlet that is JUST 2 USB ports. Not an adapter, the actual outlet gets replaced.


I'd say there's probably some sort of ring clip behind the socket, and it could be pried out but it would probably booger up the hole and the plug itself, to be clean you probably need to remove the whole console (which isn't hard) there are write ups on here how that's to be done.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

It just pops out as its just held on by clips.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Portable vacuum cleaner
> Cooler
> 
> Any one want to add to the list?


Portable GPS, e.g. Tomtom, Garmin.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> Portable vacuum cleaner
> Cooler
> 
> Any one want to add to the list?


My father-in-law's portable oxygen compressor (as opposed to tanks). The 1st generation Cruze has two outlets and both are 12v 25amp single outlet circuits.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Like all the others said the usb adaptor is the only way to go, if you want the QUALCOMM fast charge the only way your going to get it is with one of those smart usb adaptors-a double usb socket will just put out 5V


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Portable vacuum cleaner
> Cooler
> 
> Any one want to add to the list?


I power a dash cam with mine and a radar detector.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> I'd say there's probably some sort of ring clip behind the socket, and it could be pried out but it would probably booger up the hole and the plug itself, to be clean you probably need to remove the whole console (which isn't hard) there are write ups on here how that's to be done.


Thank you. This is all I was looking for. Didn't really want to explain my decision.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Philb said:


> Portable GPS, e.g. Tomtom, Garmin.


My iPhone has rendered these devices obsolete. Google Maps its constantly updated and has way more information and better routing algorithms than standalone GPS units.


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

phantom said:


> It just pops out as its just held on by clips.


Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## Noname (Jul 3, 2016)

Greggul8r said:


> I power a dash cam with mine and a radar detector.



I am on the search for a Dashcam, but would hard-wire it in!


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd like to remove the rear cig lighter and wire it so its on all the time not just with the ignition. How do you pop the plug out? Just simply pry on it? Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

72specialized said:


> I'd like to remove the rear cig lighter and wire it so its on all the time not just with the ignition. How do you pop the plug out? Just simply pry on it? Thanks.


Leave it where it is and work with the fuse box. The fuse and connection for this is one of the two 25 amp fuses in the fuse box next to the driver's door.


----------

